# libNSS-mysql und suExec



## rambo (9. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mit libNSS die Unix-User in MySQL gespeichert. Dann habe ich den User "vh-example" erstellt, noch in /etc/passwd via useradd. Dann habe ich den User später um zu testen ob es mit MySQL funktioniert gelöscht und in MySQL erstellt. Es hat prima funktioniert! Jetzt habe ich in MySQL einfach mal den User web1 und die Gruppe web1 erstellt und den User www-data hinzugefügt. Jetzt habe ich noch die Rechte der Verzeichnisse geändert und dann im Apache noch SuexecUserGroup angepasst.
Die Benutzer sind eigentlich vollkommen gleich, außer der Name und die ID.
Jetzt sagt der Apache aber immer komischerweise in der error.log:


```
[Sat Oct 09 07:12:23 2010] [warn] (104)Connection reset by peer: mod_fcgid: read data from fastcgi server error.
[Sat Oct 09 07:12:23 2010] [error] [client 12.12.12.12] Premature end of script headers: index.php, referer: ####
[Sat Oct 09 07:12:26 2010] [notice] mod_fcgid: process /var/www/web1/htdocs/index.php(2801) exit(communication error), terminated by calling exit(), return code: 116
```

Woran kann das liegen? Werden vielleicht beim Befehl "useradd" noch andere wichtige Dateien auf dem Server erstellt, die, wenn ich libNSS benutze nicht erstellt werden?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß, Max


----------

